# Daisy kidded - few days early - pics!!



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The time is coming for little daisy to deliver her little bundles of joy that I have been waiting for for so long. She will be due in 9 days (that will be day 150)

I went out to check on her just a few minutes ago, as the snow has started again. I checked her cha-cha and it is still "pushed out" like there is a tennis ball in there, but the actual vaginal opening is sealed and it is not puffy around these edges - is this normal?

I am so excited!!

Talk to you soon
Allison


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Mine who are due 1-28 are really swollen and puckered looking for lack of a better description. The ligaments are really going. Contredanse I feel still, but her udder is bigger today. Not as big as it will be I think when she's ready. Potsie has extremely low ligaments. So I'm excited too!!! Nervous due to all this snow and cold!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Good luck to both of you! I bet you are excited!! I can't wait to see what they all have!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Binky is looking the same, like a tennis ball under her tail and she's had some discharge, udder hasn't changed and her ligs are softer, 150 on the 28th also.Bootsie is due in a month and has the same puffiness going on Tilly will go after Boots by 2 weeks and is not nearly as puffy. Angel is swollen but not pooched out. 

HAPPY, HEALTHY, KIDS AND MOMS FOR US ALL!!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like there are a few of us in "competition" on who will have the babies first! I love it.

I will have these, and then about a month or little more, I will have another set of twins popping out.

I am just excited, as hopefully I will have my blue eyed in 3 weeks also!! Sara has her doe due I think the first week or so in February, and I have reserved one from her.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

8 day check in - 

Daisy's udder has almost doubled since last night. She is REALLY sunken in around the base of her tail. She really is lovey today also. I call her name and she comes "waddling" over.

Her cha-cha and her tail had an orangish tinge to it - what would that be from? No actually drippy discharge. I can feel the babies pushing down right in front of her udder, but no movement.

When she was "maaa" ing, her cha-cha opened and it looked kinda weird - I really don't know how to explain it. I did not see any contractions, and she was not talking until I went out there and saw her.

Is this all normal? I really haven't felt the babies moving around for about a week or so now. But she does tense her body when I hold her and starts calling real loud.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

This is 8 days till 150, right? that would mean that she is at 142 right now. She could easily kid within 3 days.

I know I got you worked up before about her probably kidding and I feel bad about that . BUT if her udder has DOUBLED... she is super close. That is always a sure sign. I am guessing she will kid by Wednesday.
And yep.. that is all perfectly normal . The really sunken in around her tail most likely means that she lost her ligs or is losing them so it could be even before when I am guessing.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am really hoping that she either kids today or tommorrow - or can hopefully wait till Wednesday. I REALLY have to go to class on Tuesday. My boss is so good though, and knows that I will not come in when she starts delivering - but I am scared she will go when I am at work and I am not here.

I am so parinoid!!

We just threw some fresh tree limbs into the pen - and she was going to town on them!!! I took some pics of her, but my batteries dies, so hopefully they came out ok - I will down load them and post!

Al


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hmmm....udder doubling and sunken tail. Looks like she'll be going "early" in her countdown. I got my calendar from the NDGA on Friday and it's a breeding calendar so it gives the due date on the breed date...any how they calculate the due dates at 148 days so maybe we'll both end up with babies this week!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Ohhh I would so love that.

I am starting to get even more nervous then I was over the holiday's as I know that this time it is for real. I have even thought about bringing her in the house, but hubby said no way! Brat!

I tried to take a few pics of her udder, but they did not come out very well. I decided not to do a clip on her. She didn't have one last time and it is soooo cold here. I have the heat lights, and I figure I will take warm water out and wash her up and then take a blow dryer on low for her. I think she will tolorate that better, and again - hubby stopped me when I grabbed his beard trimmer - hahaha! Not quite sure why! LOL!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*pics*

ok we will try to post these pics.



Sorry bout the poo in this one - I was on the opposite side of the fence and she had her tail up 



Daddy cut some limbs off of trees today, and gave them to the goaties as a treat - and he says he doesn't care for the goats!!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Hee Heee! I happened to have clippers for my cocker, so hubbys beard trimmer is safe! I did Binky a few weeks ago when it was warm, not doing it again, even though she stood very well through it all! Never did a clip before, I always just smeared bag balm on their rears, the birth goo just slid off! I do however trim their tails along the sides as most of the gunk seems to accumulate there. I made a couple of "kid coats" just in case she delivers on 145 as the temps right now are not expected to get out of the teens for the next 3 days, of course hubby laughed at me because I was trying them on my puppy Katie, to make sure of the length. Hope everything goes well with Daisy as I'm sure it will.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL Liz - I swear we are so much alike - it is funny!

Hubby doesn't know that I purchased that kid coats though - but everyone at work was laughing at me. I got 2 pink and 2 blue all in camo!!! It will be sooo cute. 

And if I do have a little bucking for the lady that wants the bottle baby, the fabric kennel that I have for him is green camo!

It just got dark here, so I think I will check on her here in a bit, and then again before bed. Is it bad if they go at like 143??? 

I am supposed to take the kids to town tommorrow to the mall, and I really do not want to leave. I am so scared.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison, she looks a lot like Binky does in the rear, try not to worry too much. I know how hard it is not to. When my Tilly was a first freshener she went on day 144 with very healthy twin doelings...in very cold weather too! BTW, I love Daisy's spots! You will definately know when she's ready, as attentive as you are you won't miss the "signs".


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Our girls are due on the same day. So far mine are coming along just like yours. No babies yet either. I'm eager too but I don't seriously think mine will go before 145, doens't stop me from watching and waiting just in case.

Earliest I've had is 145, but as long as they're in the 140+ window they're safe. If borh on the early side, around 140 they may need some help though. So your kids should be just fine.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

But I am away for 12 hours a day at work - that is what scares me. And I live to far away to come home for lunch. AHHH what to do.

Nice thing - on Fridays - I only work a 3/4 day. But the others is what has me scared. 

And what if I am not home when she does birth and a little boy is born and he nurses - everyone says not to let him nurse ----- I just wish I could take time off until the babies were born - LOL!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

OK - just had the "c(&(" scared out of me. Hubby is BBQing our dinner (yes he is the cook in the house) and he came in from checking the steaks and said that one of my goats just let out a god aweful scream.

I went running out of the loft to the main floor. He thought that I was insane that I was running around looking for shoes and a coat. He asked what the heck I was doing - and I said well I have a doe who is going to birth - DUH!!! 

I went out to find that it was Daisy that was screaming. She is ok - but one of my wether's will not quit trying to mount her, so I pulled her into the kidding stall with her friend (and she was eager to go). I looked at the cha cha and it looks like even more change then earlier. She had some "goo" back there but not dripping..... so she is staying in the birthing pen from now on. I will let her out into the yard it she wants - but not in with the other goats.

Just thought that I would let you know.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds like she is definatly getting close! Do you have a baby monitor?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

No, I don't. I thought about that, but it is a far ways from the barn to the house. I tried to talk hubby into the tv - and that did not go over so well ..... lol!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Allison, even though your barn is a "far ways" from the house, you may still benefit by just picking up a used on at a thrift store. My barn is only about 150 feet away and I got one for $5 7 years ago and it still works great. 5 bucks to see if it would work would be well worth it if indeed it will work. Less scrambling around for shoes and coat!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

BABIES ARE HERE!!!! PICS IN A FEW!!!!!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

WOO HOO!! Good girl Daisy!!!!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!! HOW MANY??? BOYS/GIRLS??? GO DAISY GIRL!! NOW I CAN'T wait for [email protected]!!!!!! Did it all go smooth??????? What happpened? That is sooo exciting!!! YAY!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So your lil' gal was a few days off on your DD.....yippeee!! Can't wait to see them!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG Allison!!!!!! Way to go Daisy! Pics Pics Pics!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow!!! cool - please post about it before i have to leave ------ or I may just go crazy till I get home from work!! ahhhh 

congratulations


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

OK Now, Allison.....got me going here! Hope everthing is ok and Daisy and kids are doing fine.....You got me anxious enough to put Binky in the stall!! She's very pooched but also wrinkly and there hasn't been much movement going on so I'm guessing that she's not too far behind!!! Betcha Ashley's Contradence goes before my Binky! JUST TO MAKE ME NUTS!! :?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Babies are here!!*

ok - So here is the little one's story.

Last night hubby told me that he heard an aweful scream from the goats, so me being paranoid went running out to check everyone. Everyone, including Daisy, was alright but one of my wethers kept trying to mount her. So I pulled her and Fiona (my other prego) and put them in the birthing stall. I was not worried as Daisy was not to hit 145 till Wednesday. I wanted to check on her before bed - but again - she wasn't supposed to go till at least Wednesday.

I got up this morning and against my better judgement went and checked emails and what not. I had told my stepson that we would be leaving for town in about 1 1/2 hours so he was getting ready. I was going to go get in the shower, but decided to check on her first. Much to my surprise - I found Daisy, a little buckling that was almost dry, a little doeling that was soaking wet-limp-and shivering, and Fiona in the corner like "what in the H%&&????"

I ran in the house screaming to my son to help me now, grabbed towels and we went running back out. I took the boy, wrapped him in a towel and told my son to go in by the fire. I grabbed the girl, wrapped her up, put her in me shirt, got mom some pellets and came in by the fire. We warmed them up real well. I went out and got a tad of colostrum from mom so that the little doeling would not go glycemic on me and then she started to perk up. Within about 15 minutes she was standing and wagging her little tail.

We have taken then back out with mom and the boy is nursing great the girl does when she finds the nipple. She is still unsure where to go for that - and thinks her brother may have one also! LOL!

The little boy has been named "Keebler" by his new mom and I have decided to keep the little girl and name her Sailor's Moon. She will go by moon. Sailor is my god daughter who turns one year old today. When i called and told my hubby he laughed that I named her moon because he said the full moon at 5 am this morning was radiating off of the lake and it looked like daylight. He said it was beautiful.

Enjoy the pics!!!

Allison

Sailor's Moon - doeling





Keebler - buckling





And the rest of the family waiting to meet the new additions - You can see the cat under the wheelbarrow.



Happy family


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

OMG!!! Allison, they are totally adorable!!! Keebler looks like his mom....and Moon is just precious!!! What are the odds of having totally opposite coloring in twins!! Moon is black w/ white and Keebler being white w/ black!!! Hope everything works out with bottling Keebler...now you won't have to worry about taking too much from Daisy cause there just 2!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! :lol:


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

They are sooo gorgeous Allison!! That baby girl just take my breath away... awww, sweet, sweet Moon!
I am so happy that everything went well, and that you got them all dry and happy!

Congrats Daisy and Allison, and the rest of the family!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you to ALL of you! Without you all I don't know if I would have known what to do. I mean I have Veterinary background and all - but like the mollassas water for mom and what to look for for signs of her goin ginto labor - 

THANK YOU ALL from the bottom of my heart! I am so happy with Moon and am so glad that Keebler is going to a wonderful home where he will be loved just as much as if he was with me.

When I called Keebler's mom to let her know he was here - when she picked up the phone it was - Are the babies here!!!!! She was so excited. I sent her pics immediately and she loves him!

Thank you again!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Awww that is so wonderful that she loves him! I love it when they go to such wonderful homes . That is so great!!!
And, what an absolutely perfect arrangement! It couldn't be more perfect! A boy for Keebler's mom, a doeling for you, and no extras to boot... plenty of milk to go around, and Moon will be extra spoiled without competition .


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

ADORABLE!!!!!!!!!!OMG!!!!!!!I'm in love!


----------



## Janine (Oct 7, 2007)

Congratulations! I am watching all the Kidding Koral posts because my does are supposedly due Feb 1st, but you never know! Thanks for the pics and graphic descriptions :roll: !!! I have been worried also because of the cold weather. The kids are so cute!!!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I just want to sit out there all day cuddling and petting all 3 of them!!!


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my Allison! they are gorgeous!!!! And so perfect! I love them!


----------



## bigoakfarm (Oct 6, 2007)

Those are some flashy kids. Cute, cute, cute. Congrats!

Kristen


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all!

Janine - it snowed probobly 6 inches on Saturday here. Sun has been out - but it is really cold!!! I know the water bucket was even under the heat light and it was frozen this morning! I have told my hubby that if it even looks like they are getting chilled, that I am bringing all three into the house!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

Congratulations!!!!! They're gorgeous!!!! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

THEY ARE ADORABLE!!!!!!! :drool: Congrats! They're beautiful! Glad everything is working out the way it is!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I just went out and checked on them, and mom was laying down with her boy standing next to her, and moon standing behind her. I made mom get up and moon nursed instantly. But she is not staying latched on very long. I felt her, and mom did not finish cleaning her - she has crusties everywhere. Her limbs were very cold.

I have brought her inside when she was done nursing and was laying on the couch with her so that she could warm up. she seems pretty observant, and curled up and took a short nap. Her tummy is growling alot though. Is that normal? She is standing on my lap looking around right now.


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

*AHHHHH! Congratulations Allison! Give Daisy a cooky for me and kisses for the babies, they are adorable*​


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Sara!!! Now your Holly needs to have hers!!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh my goodness!!! They are so cute!!! Congrats on the new kids...I bet you are so happy!!!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congratulations - they are adorable


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you all - I have them in the bathroom still - we will see how long hubby will let that one last when he gets home!

But I am a little concerned. The little girl - the one that I found cold and wet - she is trying to nurse but can't seem to grasp the concept of where the nipple is or that MOM is the one that has it - not brother. Then when she does find it - most of the time - mom will walk away from her. Mom does not clean her like the boy yet when I pick up the little girl and she hollers - mom freaks out.

What should I do??


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Get her clean and dry and wrap her in a warm towel. Be persistant with her on getting her to nurse. Squirt a little milk into her mouth and put her on the teat and rub her butt, this will cause her to bump the udder and make her want to eat more. Keep an eye on her and make sure her tummy feels full. If it doesn't, you'll have to bottle feed her.

Is Daisy a first timer? It seems to me that first timers always favor the boys over girls, and some does do just favor certain kids over others.

Congrats on the kids, they are adorable!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*pics*

This is her second time around but never with twins. She had a single last time.

The boy was the first born also. Don't know if that matters.

She is pretty clean now, and completely dry. I have them in my bathroom - with a heater - LOL!

Here are a couple more pics for ya!! Enjoy!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Now tell me he does not look just like his momma


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Ah, that explains it.

My brother had a boer doe that had a single her first time, then she had trips this year. We had to catch her several times a day to make her nurse the other two.

Look at that face!!!!! Just precious.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*pics*

This is her second time around but never with twins. She had a single last time.

The boy was the first born also. Don't know if that matters.

She is pretty clean now, and completely dry. I have them in my bathroom - with a heater - LOL!

Here are a couple more pics for ya!! Enjoy!


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

AWWWW!!! BEEBEEEESSS!! They are just so sweet . I am so in love!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the grizzly bear "back drop"! lol. Keep getting that lil' girl to nurse as often as you possibly can, remember that once they are used to the "heat" it will be difficult to introduce them to the cold without them getting sick. You may have to keep the heater on them in a garage or enclosed porch (if you have these areas available) Also once you pull Keebler from Daisy she may encourage Moon to nurse more often. BTW....My hubby would never stand for a momma and babies in the house, even though I have already had noisy orphaned piglets in my dining room!


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Awww so cute! Congrads


----------



## rgbdab (Nov 26, 2007)

Beautiful babies - Congrats! I know your worried, I get the same way unless each kid is bouncing around on spring loaded legs. I have one right now that will be a week old tomorrow that worrires me. She isn't gaining like her sister and she isn't as strong. I don't have any answers for you, only solace in knowing you're not alone. 

PS I hope you have a 2nd bathroom. LOL
.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

well - we moved them to the basement. We put down a tarp and boarded them into one corner. The thermostat is set to 50 down there, I will slowely turn it down daily for them to get more used to the cold. We put them outside (me and hunny had a few "Words") and he built the enclosure real quick downstairs, so they were outside for about an hour, and when we went to get them, Moon was standing out by herself and Daisy and Keebler were under 2 heat lights. Moon was so cold again on her legs.

So they are down stairs nursing and we will go from there. At least I can check on her through the night.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

You are a good goat mommy! Making them a stall in the basement =) I wish I could bring the babies inside! But my dad and brother are allergic...


----------



## moonspinner (Oct 5, 2007)

How is Moon today? Don't mean to be an alarmist but I would be concerned about this little girl. It doesn't take long for cold and wet newborns to get hypothermia and to be disinterested in eating etc. I would want a temp on her to see it's not subnormal. With mom as you describe seeming less than interested, this would be a red flag for me. Moon needs to be really warmed up and get that colostrum into her.
Hope she's turning it around today, as kids often do. Beautifully marked babes!


----------

